
Steam’s next big feature will make any “local multiplayer” game work online - kevlar1818
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/steams-next-big-feature-will-make-any-local-multiplayer-game-work-online/
======
K0SM0S
I suggest we also feature a way for local solo games to work locally without a
remote server.

I hear it's _possible_... : )

~~~
michannne
You'd think the next logical step would be to make any online multiplayer game
playable locally, not the other way around...

~~~
K0SM0S
My first thought exactly. Then I realized we actually have ever fewer _solo_
games _locally_ now...

The complain I hear most is that newer games don't even _have_ a local
multiplayer mode (we used to complain it didn't have online maybe 10 years
ago...)

Besides I'm pretty sure you can fake 'local' using a point-to-point tunnel of
sorts — it's just an IP, right? — whereas good luck to workaround online
servers.

